# Loader joystick Massey 1100??



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Super cheap old loader tractor popped up semi locally for sale. The kind of thing you buy just to have it parked at the barn it’s so cheap. Butttt, if I would buy it I would rather spend a few hundred bucks on plumbing it with a joystick rather than to the rear remotes. Is there an “easy” way on these? Usually a quick google search turns up an old forum post. Not this time. From what I did find there is apparently a high pressure port... somewhere.


----------



## VA Haymaker (Jul 1, 2014)

IMHO - the MF 1100 is a very good tractor. How you might plumb a loader, I'm not sure.

A good place to ask about these tractor, in addition to this website, is the agtalk machinery site. There are a good many folks who run and have ran these 11x0 and 11x5 Massey Ferguson for years.

Good luck,

Bill


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Seems to me that I remember from Vo-tech there is a power beyond on the 1100, but I don’t have the foggiest clue really.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

Been a while but I think there is a power beyond plug at the rear of the tractor that can be used to supply oil to a closed center valve down stream, then just return to sump.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

As long as the consensus is that there is an easy port to get flow, that’s good enough for now. Sounds like adding a joystick wouldn’t cost much more than the joystick itself and some hose and fittings. That would be doable. At least it would be if I like what I see tomorrow when I go check it out in person.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

If it's closed center I would price the loader valve before going any further. They can get pretty spendy unless you can find a deal.

This would be a sweet deal if you can make it work. Says 4 spool but its 3 spool. https://www.ebay.com/itm/HUSCO-4-SPOOL-HYDRAULIC-DIRECTIONAL-CONTROL-VALVE-5000CC-C54-/273708576505


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Lots of them on eBay are listed as open center convertible to closed center. This one is dedicated closed center, though I would probably look a little harder for a third function stick if I was bothering to do it.

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.com%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F153528356177


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Need an update, did you get it bought? Kinda thinking I need an 1100 series Massey now as I’m a glutton for punishment.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

stack em up said:


> Need an update, did you get it bought? Kinda thinking I need an 1100 series Massey now as I'm a glutton for punishment.


Well lucky you because he had TWO for sale!! Want one?

Going in I knew the tractor with loader was inoperable as he said he was pretty sure it had dropped a valve eight years ago and has been in the shed since with good intentions of fixing but a rather sad story of his own health issues and his brother dying. While I was expecting eight years of dust, I think the overall condition of the tractor was worse than I was envisioning, with the primary problem being the front axle appeared to have been worn out twice and in need of serious work or replacement. (Then walking around outside the shed there is a 1080 axle in good shape just neatly mowed around. "Yeah, it's a direct bolt on but my brother thought it wasn't heavy enough")

The second 1100 was closer to the condition I hoped the loader tractor would be in. Dirty but still a reasonably "clean" tractor. I entertained the idea of buying both (and definitely the 1080 axle and maybe a few other things he said all needed cleaned up) and maybe swapping the loader onto the nicer tractor and cutting the other one loose. At that point I was and am still trying to decide what to offer him. He wasn't exactly inundated with calls.


----------

